# Dsl



## Corn_Fed (Aug 6, 2012)

anyone know much about DSL? if so im curious how many pairs it takes to run DSL........... can you just use one pair?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The DSL comes into the modem on a single pair. It goes from the modem to the computer or switch on two pairs.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

It transmits over a regular phone line at a higher frequency, and you can utilize DSL or phone or both using filters. So, one pair, as don said. Here's the Wikipedia article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_subscriber_line


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The cable your using has 4 pairs... Doesnt it?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

DSL can run on 1 conductor from the dslam to the modem


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> DSL can run on 1 conductor from the dslam to the modem


One conductor or one pair?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> One conductor or one pair?


One conductor, one wire. It will also work thru shorts and grounds. Bridge tap and excessive length of the circuit is not good. Being a digital circuit, it acts very different than analog.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> One conductor, one wire. It will also work thru shorts and grounds. Bridge tap and excessive length of the circuit is not good. Being a digital circuit, it acts very different than analog.


How do you get a signal with just one reference point (one wire)? I would think you would need two reference points.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> How do you get a signal with just one reference point (one wire)? I would think you would need two reference points.


Good question! Nothing seems logical when it comes to DSL. I've been on service calls where the phone is as dead as a doornail, but the DSL is humming along. One conductor of the phone circuit was open and the DSL was humming along. Working on DRY DSL is a treat. My tester of choice was a pocket modem and a laptop. My Sidekick analog meter was only good for checking continuity of the pair, you can look back towards the Central Office from out in field and see the dslam. There is no current on a 
DRY DSL circuit.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Isn't our world just GREAT, Ty Wrapp? LOL


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Isn't our world just GREAT, Ty Wrapp? LOL


It was a challenge. I learned DSL by on the job experience, too close to retirement for formal training. Funny thing is I had the DSL techs calling me for advise!!!


----------



## Corn_Fed (Aug 6, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> It was a challenge. I learned DSL by on the job experience, too close to retirement for formal training. Funny thing is I had the DSL techs calling me for advise!!!


 
wow... according to your avatar you must be a really short person if you are close to retirement jk :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Good question! Nothing seems logical when it comes to DSL. I've been on service calls where the phone is as dead as a doornail, but the DSL is humming along. One conductor of the phone circuit was open and the DSL was humming along. Working on DRY DSL is a treat. My tester of choice was a pocket modem and a laptop. My Sidekick analog meter was only good for checking continuity of the pair, you can look back towards the Central Office from out in field and see the dslam. There is no current on a
> DRY DSL circuit.


A dry DSL is defined as an ADSL signal without a POTS line going over the same lines.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine comes over basic RG-6 coax from the cable company..


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's not DSL...that's cable internet...


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Corn_Fed said:


> wow... according to your avatar you must be a really short person if you are close to retirement jk :laughing:


Thats my son 17 years ago...back when he was a good kid!


----------

